# anyone use a one piece rubber mat in horse stall?



## welovelabs (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever used the one piece rubber mat systems Soft Stall or Stable Comfort?
I would like to hear any opinions on this.
We have stone dust underneath 3/4" rubber mats now. The problem is the stone dust has turned so hard and is close to being concrete and it needs dug out - this has been in for about 14 years. We would like to try the one piece system so the urine will not drain through the cracks of the 3/4" mats.
Thanks again.


----------

